

Ask HN: Tools to help in porting projects to other languages? - bendmorris

Porting a project from one language to another is often pretty straightforward, especially if the two languages have similar syntax and features. However, once the port is complete and functional it can be difficult to keep it up to date with changes in the original. Do you have a favorite tool to help manage ports of projects in other languages?
======
jonalmeida
Emscripten!

